# Saccades en AirPlay via Apple TV



## radiaate (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je viens vous voir pour mon problème de saccades (apparemment récurrent) en lecture vidéo de mon MBP à mon Apple TV (acheté tout deux il y à quelques mois).

Etrangement la vidéo est impeccable sur mon MBP, et dès que je la balance sur ma TV ça saccade par moment (par exemple, l'écran se fige quelques fractions de secondes alors que le dialogue est toujours en cours, puis ça se mets au bon moment brutalement donc c'est en "acceleré"... désolé pour l'explication foireuse :hein. Bref, c'est pas très pratique pour suivre un film confortablement.
En cherchant un peu sur le net, j'ai lu que le wifi pourrait être en cause; ma livebox étant à côté je l'ai branché en ethernet à l'Apple TV, ce qui n'à pas été un franc succès (j'ai du faire une boulette ).
Que dois-je donc faire pour remédier à mon petit souci? 
Pour information, mon abo internet est Open Play 4G/H+ jusqu'à 50 Mbits/s avec la Livebox Play.

Bonne soirée. :love:


----------



## Tuncurry (20 Août 2013)

Problème Wifi très probablement. Il faudrait essayer sur un réseau à 5Mhz si ta livebox le permet (Play?) ou essayer de changer quelques parametres (n° canal, etc.) pour voir si cela change quelque chose...


----------



## radiaate (21 Août 2013)

Merci Tuncurry pour ta réponse très rapide (macgé au top comme toujours! ).
Malheureusement pour moi, je n'ai rien compris. '_' je suis une n00b, pardon :hein:



> si ta livebox le permet (Play?)



Tu me demande si ma Livebox c'est la dernière sortie, la Play? Dans ce cas là, oui. Mais je ne sais absolument pas faire ce que tu dis ! Ou alors il va me falloir un tuto détaillé :mouais:



> essayer de changer quelques parametres (n° canal, etc.)



Les paramètres, de ma TV ou de ma Livebox?


----------



## radiaate (21 Août 2013)

Bon je crois avoir résolu mon problème (du moins ça ne le fait plus pour l'instant).
J'ai été dans les réglages de l'ATV pour voir un petit peu ce que je pouvais y faire, et j'étais en 1080p 60 mhz alors que ma TV était détecté par l'ATV en 1080p 50. J'ai donc mis 50. J'ai ensuite été faire un test de connexion et de téléchargement (toujours dans les réglages). Je ne sais pas si ça à changé quelque chose de le faire mais voila c'est fait.

J'ai relancé une vidéo (qui sautait sans arrêt auparavant) pour voir si ça donnait quelque chose, et je n'ai plus aucune saccade ! J'ai lancé ensuite un BR de +8 GO pour tester sur gros fichier, idem.
Espérons que ça marche ! :love:
En tout cas, regarder une vidéo aussi fluide et nickel, je revis !


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Août 2013)

Re, 

Bravo ! Tu es rentrée dans la 4eme dimension de la Résolution ! A l'origine, le 60 Hz était prévu pour le NTSC et le 50 Hz pour le PAL mais normalement, la fréquence TV s'adapte automatiquement à la source et ne devrait pas avoir d'incidence sur la façon dont le flux est joué. Le problème viendrait plutôt, sur certaines TV de la combinaison de deux paramètres que sont la fréquence de rafraîchissement de l'image (le 60 Hz et le 50 Hz) et le nombre d'images par seconde de la source (ce qu'on appelle le frame rate de la source, "frame per second") à 24, 25 ou 30 fps par exemple.
Un autre problème potentiel peut être lié à la résolution de 720p dont l'ATV streame les flux Airplay même si là encore, cela dépend des TV (Ma Panasonic fonctionne bien dans toutes les situations avec une ATV 3)

Donc pour toi, il sera probable que les films issus d'iTunes (encodées en 24 fps) via l'ATV soient plus fluides en 60 Hz et plus généralement, toutes les sources en 24 fps ou en 30 fps seront fluides à 60 Hz. Les sources en 25 fps le seront elles à 50 Hz.

Tu dois pouvoir avoir des réglages sur ta TV pour limiter ce genre de problèmes selon la source...

A++


----------



## radiaate (1 Septembre 2013)

Je remonte le sujet, car ça me le fait toujours en fait :/
Et quand je colle un cable éthernet lambda entre l'ATV et ma Livebox Play, j'ai plus de son. 

J'ai une nouvelle question : pour améliorer mon réseau wifi, dois-je investir dans une AirPort extreme? Sachant que j'ai mon mobile + 2 PC qui tire dessus (dont un à l'étage). Je n'y connais pas grand chose à vrai dire :rateau:
Bonne journée les z'amiss


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2013)

radiaate a dit:


> Je remonte le sujet, car ça me le fait toujours en fait :/
> Et quand je colle un cable éthernet lambda entre l'ATV et ma Livebox Play, j'ai plus de son.
> 
> J'ai une nouvelle question : pour améliorer mon réseau wifi, dois-je investir dans une AirPort extreme? Sachant que j'ai mon mobile + 2 PC qui tire dessus (dont un à l'étage). Je n'y connais pas grand chose à vrai dire :rateau:
> Bonne journée les z'amiss



Cela ne résoudra pas ton pb, mais te permettra de connaître les paramètres de ton réseau WiFI : si, sur ton Mac, en même temps que tu cliques sur l'icône réseau dans ton bandeau en haut d'écran, tu appuies sur la touches ALT, tu vois des données intéressantes ...


----------



## radiaate (1 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour la manipulation, je ne la connaissais pas. Mais je comprends rien à ce qu'il y à marqué :rateau:. j'ai fait une capture d'écran :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2013)

radiaate a dit:


> Merci pour la manipulation, je ne la connaissais pas. Mais je comprends rien à ce qu'il y à marqué :rateau:. j'ai fait une capture d'écran :



C est bien d avoir posté, cela permettra peut être à des spécialistes de te faire un diagnostic ... Mais à priori je ne vois rien d anormal dans ces données ...


----------



## julien1978 (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous faire part de mon expérience et d'une solution que j'applique aujourd'hui :

Mon environnement :
IMAC 27 Mid 2011
ATV 3 sur téléviseur plasma 46 pouces

J'ai constaté depuis le début des saccades assez subtiles mais gênantes lorsque je lisais des films (DIVX, MKV,...) en recopie d'écran ou extension.

J'ai parcouru de nombreux forum et appliqué les solutions suivantes sans succès :

Modification de la résolution écran format vidéo sur l'ATV pour me mettre en 50Hz
Utilisation d'un connexion filaire à mon modem
Utilisation du téléviseur en extension vidéo

Après avoir loué un film sous Itunes, et l'avoir diffusé sur l'ATV je me suis rendu compte que les saccades n'étaient pas présentes.

Donc le pb de saccades ne provenait pas de mon installation mais dont la façon de Mac gère le streaming.

Puis je suis tombé sur un forum ou une personne utilise le logiciel "Beamer" uniquement compatible avec l'ATV et ne passait plus par le mac pour diffuser ses films en streaming.

Après avoir investi 15 (Demo gratuite avec 15 min max de diffusion) les saccades ne sont plus présentes.

Donc la solution pour moi est de passer par un logiciel tierce "Beamer".

Julien


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2014)

Ou alors acheter une Chromecast et utiliser Chrome et l'application Videostream for Chromecast.
En plus ça lit tous les formats


----------



## jeanyves.d (14 Avril 2015)

julien1978 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens vous faire part de mon expérience et d'une solution que j'applique aujourd'hui :
> 
> ...


Idem pour moi "Beamer" fonctionne très bien !!


----------



## telaruoc (12 Juin 2015)

radiaate a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Je viens vous voir pour mon problème de saccades (apparemment récurrent) en lecture vidéo de mon MBP à mon Apple TV (acheté tout deux il y à quelques mois).
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

La meilleure façon de supprimer les saccades pour les vidéos et autres, est d'utiliser l'Airplay d'Itunes (icône en haut à gauche).
De préférence toujours utiliser Itunes... Il a été créé pour çà !...
Bonne réception.


----------



## Djipsy5 (26 Juin 2015)

radiaate a dit:


> Pour information, mon abo internet est Open Play 4G/H+ jusqu'à 50 Mbits/s avec la Livebox Play.


La fonction Airplay n'utilise pas ta connexion internet. Elle se sert juste de ta bande locale. Donc la vitesse de ta connexion ne définit pas les performances d'AirPlay.

Beaucoup de gens se plaignent de ces saccades (dans les forums Apple et partout) sans réaction de la part de Apple. J'ai aussi un Apple TV et la fonction Airplay Mirroring avec mon MacBook Pro est saccadée. Avec mon iPhone c'est acceptable même avec les jeux (mais faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin.). La seule solution que j'ai pu trouver, c'est de cliquer sur l'icône Airplay au niveau de la barre des menus de ton Mac, de te connecter à ton Apple TV et une fois connecté, tu recliques sur l'icône airplay pour choisir "Etendre le bureau". Ce n'est pas parfait comme solution mais les saccades sont beaucoup diminuées.

Et dire qu'Apple nous vantait tout le temps cette technologie avec la sortie de Mountain Lion. Bof...j'attends tes retours. Bye !


----------



## ananaslio (7 Mai 2017)

bonjour,
petite contribution après avoir galèré pour visualiser des vidéos en replay : j'ai changé de navigateur en passant de safari à firefox et les saccades ont disparu ! Je n'ai bien sur aucune explications !


----------

